# no se da de forma muy clara



## irene.acler

Podéis decirme si la frase subrayada está bien?
 
La oferta turística de esta agencia nos parece bastante limitada, y además *no se da de forma muy* clara a través de la página web.
 
Lo que quiero decir que a través de la página web no se entiende muy bien cuál es la oferta turística de la agencia de viajes.
 
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Schenker

Quedaría mejor si pones "no se *da a conocer* de forma muy clara..."


----------



## irene.acler

Perfecto, muchas gracias!!


----------



## Schenker

Di nulla Irene.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

irene.acler said:


> Podéis decirme si la frase subrayada está bien?
> 
> La oferta turística de esta agencia nos parece bastante limitada, y además *no se da de forma muy* clara a través de la página web.
> 
> Lo que quiero decir *es* que a través de la página web no se entiende muy bien cu*a*l es la oferta turística de la *esta* agencia de viajes.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
invece di dare, ... 
_presenta_
_explica_
_informa_

altrimenti, ... _y además no es muy clara la información (turistica) que nos presenta a través (en/por medio) de internet._


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, José, pero "cual" no debería llevar tilde? Sería una pregunta indirecta, no? O me estoy equivocando?


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que:
No se da a conocer no es correcto. Esto significaría que es la misma la agencia quien no *se da* a conocer.

Para mi sería mucho mejor:

No viene explicada de/en (Una) forma clara


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, Neuromante.
Y en cuanto a lo de "cual" con o sin tilde? Se debe poner o no?


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, es un monoílabo y no creo que pueda ser confundido con otra palabra. Yo personalmente no creo que la lleve.

La verdad es que no me suena de nada que se use la tilde según el tipo de pregunta. Si es un pronombre que puede confundirse con un adjetivo se pone tilde. En caso de no haber confusión posible, no se pone. 

(Me acabo de dar cuenta que Jose ya había contestado a lo de los verbos. Lo siento, me cogí el día de ayer de playa y ando un poco despistado.)


----------



## irene.acler

A pesar se que se trate de un monosílabo, a mí me han enseñado que cuando un pronombre introduce una pregunta directa o indirecta, y una exclamación, tiene que llevar tilde..
Por eso lo he preguntado.


----------



## olka

Hola irene.acler! 
estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo! a mi tambien me han ensenado que en este caso el pronombre debe llevar tilde y no es la cuestion de confudirse con otra palabra o no, sino es una regla de ortografia. pero bueno, puede ser que ha caido en desuso y nosotros, los polacos, no nos hemos enterado?


----------



## Silvia10975

Querida Irene...
Sí, "cúal" en las frases interrogativas directas e indirectas lleva tilde y tu frase es una interrogativa indirecta, por supuesto: "no se entiende muy bien ¿*cuál *es la oferta turística de la agencia de viajes?".
No hace falta poner aquí links o hilos, R.A.E. y el Panhispanico pueden quitar todas las dudas.
O, como dice Olka, los italianos también no nos hemos enterado que ya no se usa 
 Silvia.


----------



## Schenker

Neuromante said:


> Creo que:
> No se da a conocer no es correcto. Esto significaría que es la misma la agencia quien no *se da* a conocer.
> 
> Para mi sería mucho mejor:
> 
> No viene explicada de/en (Una) forma clara


 
No está para nada incorrecto. 
Lo que tu pusiste es una alternativa más simplemente. 
Tienes una tendencía muy molesta a siempre encontrar malo e incorrecto todo lo que pone el resto (como si fueras un miembro de la RAE), y de "aquí viene el genio Neuromante a corregir al resto del mundo con su sabiduría".


----------



## Neuromante

Schenker said:


> No está para nada incorrecto.
> Lo que tu pusiste es una alternativa más simplemente.
> Tienes una tendencía muy molesta a siempre encontrar malo e incorrecto todo lo que pone el resto (como si fueras un miembro de la RAE), y de "aquí viene el genio Neuromante a corregir al resto del mundo con su sabiduría".


Lamento que te molestara mi corrección, *que por cierto mantengo*.

Te advierto que me leo todos los post nuevos al menos tres veces al día y solo escribo en aquellos hilos en que creo que puedo aportar algo, o cuando veo un error que haya cometido algún miembro del foro y pienso que pueda llevar a error a los de la otra lengua. Puedes comprobar que, con estas premisas, mi número de post no es tan elevado como para darte mínimamente la razón.
Cuando desconozco el tema del hilo me limito a atender al discurso de los demás para intentar aprender algo nuevo.

De todos modos éste es un foro solo de consultas interlingua. Si consideras que algún miembro está siendo molesto o saliendose del "scopo" del mismo, creo que lo normal sería avisar a un moderador para que entre ellos estudiaran la situación y la solucionaran discretamente y sin molestar a los demás. Por supuesto, criticar no me parece la forma más idónea o educada de actuar y más siendo parte implicada; la única, de hecho.

Me discupo si a *alguna otra persona* le parece que tengo esa tendencia, lo lamento profundamente, no es mi intención. Quisiera añadir que en ningún modo me considero un genio y que no busco el fallo en los demás.


----------



## Schenker

Neuromante said:


> Lamento que te molestara mi corrección, *que por cierto mantengo*.
> 
> Te advierto que me leo todos los post nuevos al menos tres veces al día y solo escribo en aquellos hilos en que creo que puedo aportar algo, o cuando veo un error que haya cometido algún miembro del foro y pienso que pueda llevar a error a los de la otra lengua. Puedes comprobar que, con estas premisas, mi número de post no es tan elevado como para darte mínimamente la razón.
> Cuando desconozco el tema del hilo me limito a atender al discurso de los demás para intentar aprender algo nuevo.
> 
> De todos modos éste es un foro solo de consultas interlingua. Si consideras que algún miembro está siendo molesto o saliendose del "scopo" del mismo, creo que lo normal sería avisar a un moderador para que entre ellos estudiaran la situación y la solucionaran discretamente y sin molestar a los demás. Por supuesto, criticar no me parece la forma más idónea o educada de actuar y más siendo parte implicada; la única, de hecho.
> 
> Me discupo si a *alguna otra persona* le parece que tengo esa tendencia, lo lamento profundamente, no es mi intención. Quisiera añadir que en ningún modo me considero un genio y que no busco el fallo en los demás.


 
No estoy seguro que lo que hiciste califique como "corrección"...
Suena muy bonito todo lo que escribiste, pero está repleto de clichés, falacias y circunloquios que no tengo tiempo ni ganas de detallar y refutar. Simplemente me quedo contento con algunos PM que confirman que tengo razón en lo que dije.


----------

